# Something out of Driftwood?



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I apologize for the "repeat" as I just added this to my 200 Square Tank thread in the Aquascaping forum, but I have no idea what this is:



















This little guy sprouted a few months ago, shortly after I set it up my tank. It is growing out of my Malasyian driftwood. I thought it was some sort of grass when it first started growing as I had washed the driftwood outside with a hose, and left it out overnight outside to dry. If it is "terristrial" then I don't really expect too many answers. If anyone has an idea, let me know please!

Thank you all!
Don


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think you answered your question already. It does appear to be a terrestrial grass. Pretty cool though.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

I honestly have no idea what it is. Does look like a grass. But, it's sweet!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hmm! Probably a crab-grass variety. Well, I'll let it grow and see what happens! It isn't doing any harm; just a bit quirky.

Cool! Thanks guys!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah that is pretty cool!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Since it sprouted from the driftwood, it could be a marsh-type grass. You probably won't have any trouble keeping it happy right where it is. It may even produce an inflorescence for you after it matures.

Please keep us updated! 

-Dave


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll see what happens.....like I said, it isn't hurting anything so he'll stay! Kind of an extra bonus for buying the driftwood. I will keep posting pics of it, and if it throws a bloom, you'll see it!


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, I really like that! It looks like some of the roots are reaching down into the water. It is very cool and just adds to the beauty of your tank!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Pepperoni! You should really like the next set of pictures coming this weekend then. This goofy thing just has taken off and has basically doubled in size since the last picture. Tons of roots forming and beginning to drape into the water.

I still think it is a simple crab-grass, but if it gets much bigger, I am going to start to doubt that.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my God! It's taking over! "The plant that ate Donald and his tank!"


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Updated pics of this goofy thing; taken today (2-1-09); notice the ton of "rootage" happening!:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You're gonna have to mow that thing!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

HA! I know! I wish the darn thing would spread instead of becoming super-gimongous! 

Well, at least it is relatively nice looking, and matches the Yatabeanus behind it.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

It's very cool! I want it!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Whatever it is, it's a very nice looking plant that compliments your tank well. Keep it growing!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Pepperoni-I'd be happy to send some to you....if I really knew what it was. The root structure underwater is just very strange: deep white tap roots, and not a ton of branching. Muh.

Dave-I will keep it going!! Not much choice as this seems to be an "all or nothing" type of situation. I have no idea how to propogate the thing, and I don't want to get rid of it....so, I'm stuck.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> I have no idea how to propogate the thing, and I don't want to get rid of it....so, I'm stuck.


Awesome. Just FYI, if you want to propagate it and stick some in the other driftwood cracks, you can split the crown (it looks to me like this type of grass would be a great candidate for splitting) . Let it get some more growth , then gently pull or carefully cut the crown into a couple or more plants (each with roots and shoots) . Just looking at your pics, I see 4 viable plants there. 

-Dave


----------

